# how early can pups be born



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

how early can pups be born and survive? our dog was acting funny last night and digging at her bed yet has been ok all day,asleep most of the day, shes up now and is panting, shes on day 53 today, i know it could be just her been hot but just wondered if the pups were early could they live?also is there anything the vet could do/give to prevent early whelp? sorry if i sound dim but never realy thought about early birth.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pups born from 56 days post ovulation (not mating) are considered viable... anything before.... very very unlikely.


----------



## sharpeilover (Aug 9, 2010)

Is there a record for the earliest birth Tanya? 
Just wondering out of interest.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

How is your girl doing today? Probably a daft question but are you sure you have you days right?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

sharpeilover said:


> Is there a record for the earliest birth Tanya?
> Just wondering out of interest.


I have no idea. But before day 56 their lungs just aren't developed enough.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hows she doing today?


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

seems more settled today, shes asleep now and slept fine through the night x


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> I have no idea. But before day 56 their lungs just aren't developed enough.


I believe when we were waiting for puppies to be born, they were born on day 54 (9/10 days too early). From what I remember, they were born alive, but did not survive the hour.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

casandra said:


> I believe when we were waiting for puppies to be born, they were born on day 54 (9/10 days too early). From what I remember, they were born alive, but did not survive the hour.


So sad


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

pop pop said:


> seems more settled today, shes asleep now and slept fine through the night x


Glad to hear she's more settled today.Keep us updated and good luck with the whelping


----------

